# Five Ten Shoe Sizing Chart



## jsu1995 (Jul 22, 2009)

For those looking to buy Five Ten shoes online, I have attached a sizing chart that I obtained directly from adidasoutdoor.com, which tells you the recommended size, based on actual foot measurement. This proved to be very helpful for me, so I figured I'd post it here.

Before I received this chart, I struggled with trying to figure out what size I would buy (since there are no places locally to buy Five Ten shoes), so naturally, my first reaction was to search here on the forums for help. Although I did find many threads on the subject, it seems that the only real way to get usable recommendations from other members is to know the size they wear in other brands and compare the differences. (I do remember seeing at least one thread that did so, but now I can't seem to find it.)

I'm going to go ahead and add my sizing information here, and maybe others can post personal sizing information too. Hopefully, this can establish a good single source of information for others in the future.

In addition , here are some of the other old threads I found that have some insight to Five Ten sizing. (Of course, there are many more; these just seemed to be some of the more helpful ones I came across.)

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/how-do-five-ten-shoes-fit-868259.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/five-tens-run-small-1104567.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/fiveten-shoes-sizing-true-smaller-bigger-839710.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/fiveten-impact-vxi-flat-sizing-996552.html


----------



## jsu1995 (Jul 22, 2009)

Five Ten - Kestrel *10*

Nike - Nguba *11*
_(My old 1990's Mountain Biking Shoe, SPD)_

Sketchers *9.5*

Vans *10.5*

Converse *9.5*

Timberlands *10*

Dockers *10*

Sperry *10*

New Balance *10.5*


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's a printable Brannock device. There are others:

https://www.samuelhubbard.com/skin/frontend/sam/default/pdf/s-hubbard_mens_size_guide.pdf


----------



## nurider (Oct 29, 2019)

I got the same Adidas size chart from this Adidas.com link and added the feet size in mm.

There is no Five Ten site in Hong Kong, so buying the wrong size from overseas I like to avoid.

My aim is at _Five Ten Freerider_ (or maybe Sleuth). My feet is a solid 30cm, that is 11.8" - that translate to US/UK/EU 13.5/13/48⅔

Currently I look at Wiggle UK (very few UK13), bikeinn.com and chainreactioncycles.com - any other sites worth looking at?

Are there any large feet Five Ten users here that I can ask, what's your foot length, what size you wear, and how is the fit?


----------



## RezRN (Nov 4, 2019)

I bought my size and they fit fine.


----------



## nurider (Oct 29, 2019)

RezRN said:


> I bought my size and they fit fine.


This is great news and very helpful to know!

Anyhow, I got mine too:
US 13
UK 12½
FR 48
JP 310
CHN 295

My feet is 300mm and they fit very good, I don't touch the tip. They aren't too lose either.


----------



## JLykins (Nov 21, 2019)

delete


----------



## JLykins (Nov 21, 2019)

Anyone who's had the Kestrel Lace, how much has it stretched as you've broken it in? I'm right in between a 9.5 and 10.


----------

